# Passing the time till we turn over a new leaf



## Eirynfox (Apr 27, 2013)

So im passing time. Doing web searches.
suddenly google chrome
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/...sic/ldjcaihhhmemeidcfbcadilcmfdaikkg?hl=en-US

it plays music from animal crossing according to the time of the day  (probably this has already been discovered but omg im posting it cause who wouldn't want this?)

Also listening to some tunes (its late here so im enjoying this one right now) I love remixes.






plus so many swap notes with ppl to do with animal crossing  I love it! such a cool vibe everyone has around here waiting for ACNL 

What are you doing to turn over your new leaf?


----------



## Stargirl (Apr 27, 2013)

Oh my gosh I just got that app for Chrome... I LOVE IT! ;D I'm using the Wild World and City Folk music right now, it's great!  I hope they add NL music when it comes out!

As for me, I've been doing the countdown challenge and watching LinAndKo's videos as well as playing Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon to pass the time.


----------



## Shiny Star (Apr 27, 2013)

This is great! Thanks for the share. I've been playing Mario Kart 7, a bit of N64 games and I've been going to school to pass time. I have some tests coming up... but I don't have them when AC comes out.


----------



## NinjanaMin (Apr 27, 2013)

That is so great!!! 
I've still got half of Professor Layton to get through - even though I think I've already guessed the ending  but I have PMD on preorder, which is out on the 17th so that should keep me busy right up till ACNL (I hope....)


----------



## Bulbadragon (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks for posting this! It's awesome!
I've been playing the Pokemon Mystery Dungeon games, Harvest Moon: A New Beginning, and City Folk to pass the time.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Apr 27, 2013)

I've been playing Harvest Moon A New Beginning, Fire Emblem Awakening, and Style Savvy Trendsetters while I wait. Also been doing stuff pretty much every weekend. Concerts, conventions, all kinds of stuff. Time's been going by really fast for me, to be honest.


----------



## Peachk33n (Apr 27, 2013)

Ive been thinking about getting style savvy. but um, like what do you do? is it worth it? Im a guy, but I like fashion and I heard there are guys in this version, and animal crossing clothes.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 27, 2013)

Can anyone code? I'd love to see an update to that extension for Chrome.


----------



## CHR:)S (Apr 27, 2013)

awesome


----------



## PapaNer (Apr 27, 2013)

This is super neat :3  It also works on Rockmelt! (no surprise there)


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (Apr 27, 2013)

I've been playing Magician's Quest: Mysterious Times (AKA, Animal Crossing with magic). Ever since I started playing it I haven't even really cared much about ACNL, which is good and is making time fly by quickly. I noticed that, in return for Konami borrowing so much from Animal Crossing, Nintendo borrowed concepts from this game back, such as neighbors going into shops and fishing, being able to buy pants and shoes, the design of the island, flowers sparkling when you water them, all for ACNL. 

I even uploaded the soundtrack to my Youtube channel, which nobody else has done yet.






^That song is pretty much this game's version of ACWW's 6 AM theme, and as you can tell, this theme is a lot more serene.


----------



## Talxn (Apr 27, 2013)

JimmyJacobAC said:


> I've been playing Magician's Quest: Mysterious Times (AKA, Animal Crossing with magic). Ever since I started playing it I haven't even really cared much about ACNL, which is good and is making time fly by quickly. I noticed that, in return for Konami borrowing so much from Animal Crossing, Nintendo borrowed concepts from this game back, such as neighbors going into shops and fishing, being able to buy pants and shoes, the design of the island, flowers sparkling when you water them, all for ACNL.



I actually started playing this game too. I purchased it last year but never got into it. I have had a big desire to play Animal Crossings but don't want to start Wild World again as I would give it up once New Leaf comes out.


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (Apr 27, 2013)

Talxn said:


> I actually started playing this game too. I purchased it last year but never got into it. I have had a big desire to play Animal Crossings but don't want to start Wild World again as I would give it up once New Leaf comes out.



Play it for a few days and it will suck you right in as you learn more and more about the game. Don't just let it collect dust.


----------



## Mairmalade (Apr 27, 2013)

Nice find. Just installed it on chrome and listening now. c: I love that you can choose which music set you'd like and the notifications.


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (Apr 27, 2013)

I wish that addon had New Leaf's soundtrack. A website which serves a similar function has it; I'm the one that had it added.

http://tane.us/ac/nl.html

Right now it is playing K.K. music because it is a Saturday night.


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 27, 2013)

I really miss this music. The music in the new game isn't as satisfying

EDIT: Thank you very much for the Google Chrome app. I love it


----------



## PumpkinVine47 (Apr 27, 2013)

JimmyJacobAC said:


> I've been playing Magician's Quest: Mysterious Times (AKA, Animal Crossing with magic).



I heard about that game recently and it sounds intriguing! Seems kinda hard to find though. I may try a few local GameStops tomorrow but I have little hope, and I'm not sure if I feel like ordering it online and paying shipping.


----------



## amped4jr88 (Apr 28, 2013)

I have two weeks of my college semester left so its reeaaally hectic and making time go by quick. After my exams are done I will only have one month to wait and I will probably be working/job hunting a lot but also trying to have some fun and celebrating summer haha so hopefully it isnt too bad from here!


----------



## Joey (Apr 28, 2013)

I have been playing Mario Kart 7 to pass the time.


----------



## Hamusuta (Apr 28, 2013)

You all sound like your having a great time. Meanwhile i'm doing school revision. Yay.


----------



## Lyla (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm playing through Fire emblem which is really fun. Chrom just confessed his love for me  haha. Also Wiifolderjosh on youtube will be playing through the English language version of new leaf next week, so lots of English video footage of it to excite us all soon.


----------



## Eirynfox (Apr 28, 2013)

Hamusuta said:


> You all sound like your having a great time. Meanwhile i'm doing school revision. Yay.



You can do it Hamusuta  YAY!!! *throws pompoms*




Lyla said:


> I'm playing through Fire emblem which is really fun. Chrom just confessed his love for me  haha. Also Wiifolderjosh on youtube will be playing through the English language version of new leaf next week, so lots of English video footage of it to excite us all soon.



Im really want to watch his stuff, but worried all this stuff on youtube will dull the excitement when the game finally arrives :/


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (Apr 28, 2013)

PumpkinVine47 said:


> I heard about that game recently and it sounds intriguing! Seems kinda hard to find though. I may try a few local GameStops tomorrow but I have little hope, and I'm not sure if I feel like ordering it online and paying shipping.



Well, I'm doing a live stream of it later on my Twitch.tv page (JimmyjacobAC) and you can come back and see today's gameplay to see how you might like the game. I already have a video on there but for the majority of it the colors are washed out cause I hadn't figured out how to fix it yet.


----------



## runekey (Apr 28, 2013)

I mainly got my 3DS XL for New Leaf, but I've been playing Luigi's Mansion on it to pass the time until then.

I find myself opening up this website in a new tab often, which is pretty similar to that app except it has New Leaf music on it



Lyla said:


> Also Wiifolderjosh on youtube will be playing through the English language version of new leaf next week, so lots of English video footage of it to excite us all soon.



Ive been watching his videos too, but im going to be avoiding his English LPs of this game like the plague... at least until the game actually comes out!

I feel like watching the Japanese LPs are perfect because it's more like a commentated trailer than something that will spoil the surprises of the dialogue for me!


----------



## PumpkinVine47 (Apr 28, 2013)

JimmyJacobAC said:


> Well, I'm doing a live stream of it later on my Twitch.tv page (JimmyjacobAC) and you can come back and see today's gameplay to see how you might like the game. I already have a video on there but for the majority of it the colors are washed out cause I hadn't figured out how to fix it yet.



Thanks!! I found it at GameStop for $7 so I just bought it.  I will watch your video though, thanks!


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (Apr 28, 2013)

PumpkinVine47 said:


> Thanks!! I found it at GameStop for $7 so I just bought it.  I will watch your video though, thanks!



Nice find! It's normally hard to find and kinda expensive. If you need any tips, ask me. The first day or 2 seems kinda boring but it'll hook you quickly and New Leaf will be here before you even know it.


----------



## PumpkinVine47 (Apr 28, 2013)

JimmyJacobAC said:


> Nice find! It's normally hard to find and kinda expensive. If you need any tips, ask me. The first day or 2 seems kinda boring but it'll hook you quickly and New Leaf will be here before you even know it.



Yeah, but it didn't come with a box or the pamphlets. Maybe that's why it was so cheap. heh. I had to find a wiki to figure out how to save my progress because I couldn't figure it out on my own! If I have trouble I'll ask, thanks!!!


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (Apr 28, 2013)

PumpkinVine47 said:


> Yeah, but it didn't come with a box or the pamphlets. Maybe that's why it was so cheap. heh. I had to find a wiki to figure out how to save my progress because I couldn't figure it out on my own! If I have trouble I'll ask, thanks!!!



Did you get a chance to go to the island and fight Captain Dot today?


----------



## PumpkinVine47 (Apr 28, 2013)

JimmyJacobAC said:


> Did you get a chance to go to the island and fight Captain Dot today?



Hahaha, no. I did one lesson and was like "OK time to save." since it's almost time for Game of Thrones. I'll play more tomorrow. Do you want to add me to your friends list? I saw that you can wifi with people in MQ.


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (Apr 28, 2013)

PumpkinVine47 said:


> Hahaha, no. I did one lesson and was like "OK time to save." since it's almost time for Game of Thrones. I'll play more tomorrow. Do you want to add me to your friends list? I saw that you can wifi with people in MQ.



You can, but my router is WPA and I'm not turning off security for a DS game. I'd say, on your to-do list, finish all of Sol's lessons, get to know the other students and get familiar with the game's features, such as what mushrooms grow at what times, mystery time, etc. On the 24th of every month, mystery time is automatically induced (it's great for money making, by the way, cause the fish and bugs are so valuable) and that scared me the first time cause the sky turned dark pink and dance of the sugar plum fairies was playing.


----------



## PumpkinVine47 (Apr 28, 2013)

JimmyJacobAC said:


> You can, but my router is WPA and I'm not turning off security for a DS game. I'd say, on your to-do list, finish all of Sol's lessons, get to know the other students and get familiar with the game's features, such as what mushrooms grow at what times, mystery time, etc. On the 24th of every month, mystery time is automatically induced (it's great for money making, by the way, cause the fish and bugs are so valuable) and that scared me the first time cause the sky turned dark pink and dance of the sugar plum fairies was playing.



Ah, gotcha. I finished all of Sol's lessons and will spend the rest of the night poking around the town. I'm really looking forward to playing more of it, it's been fun so far!


----------



## tigereyes86 (Apr 29, 2013)

Aw, I really want this game, but so far I have only found it for ?40....  That's a lot for a game that's a few years old!

I'll keep looking, it really sounds like my kinda thing!  Thanks for mentioning it JimmyJacobAC


----------



## Bea (Apr 29, 2013)

I restarted my WW town last week. I lost my original WW copy and never got into my new town. Going to see how many cat villagers I can get in 40 days.


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (Apr 29, 2013)

tigereyes86 said:


> Aw, I really want this game, but so far I have only found it for ?40....  That's a lot for a game that's a few years old!
> 
> I'll keep looking, it really sounds like my kinda thing!  Thanks for mentioning it JimmyJacobAC



I have seen it go for as little as $5 on eBay. Your best bet is to get it used for cheap on Amazon or eBay or poke around stores.


----------



## NanoStar (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm going to spend the remaining month playing LOZ: Ocarina of Time 3D, Links Awakening, Wind Waker and possibly Twilight Princess and Spirit tracks.all at the SAME TIME!


----------



## oath2order (Apr 30, 2013)

NanoStar said:


> I'm going to spend the remaining month playing LOZ: Ocarina of Time 3D, Links Awakening, Wind Waker and possibly Twilight Princess and Spirit tracks.all at the SAME TIME!



Augh. I have three games on my backlog that are unbeaten: Skyward Sword, Dark Moon, Kingdom Hearts 3D, and Find Mii. Find Mii will take a while so I'm not worried about that but the other two. AUGH. Work to do...


----------



## tigereyes86 (Apr 30, 2013)

JimmyJacobAC said:


> I have seen it go for as little as $5 on eBay. Your best bet is to get it used for cheap on Amazon or eBay or poke around stores.



There aren't any on the UK sites, but I was thinking about looking further afield, thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Anna (Apr 30, 2013)

I loved the Wild World music, so many memories!


----------



## amped4jr88 (Apr 30, 2013)

Talxn said:


> I actually started playing this game too. I purchased it last year but never got into it. I have had a big desire to play Animal Crossings but don't want to start Wild World again as I would give it up once New Leaf comes out.


I really want this game now but I will probably have to wait for this weekend because the gamestop closest to me is out.


----------



## Tapa (May 1, 2013)

Oh? What have I been doing to pass the time? Work, school and Skyrim. 

I know that if I surround myself with Animal Crossing stuff the wait will only seem way longer. Either way, just 39 more days to go.


----------



## laceydearie (May 1, 2013)

I've been finishing up school work, since classes end next Thursday. Also playing through Luigi's Mansion 2 (>.<), playing all 3 ACs, restarting some games, and starting some shows/watching television.


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (May 1, 2013)

tigereyes86 said:


> Aw, I really want this game, but so far I have only found it for ?40....  That's a lot for a game that's a few years old!
> 
> I'll keep looking, it really sounds like my kinda thing!  Thanks for mentioning it JimmyJacobAC



Oh yeah, keep in mind that it's called "Enchanted Folk and the School of Wizardry" in the UK.


----------



## tigereyes86 (May 2, 2013)

JimmyJacobAC said:


> Oh yeah, keep in mind that it's called "Enchanted Folk and the School of Wizardry" in the UK.



Yep, sometimes I get lucky and find the PAL versions on overseas eBays, not this time.  I'll keep checking my game stores for second hand copies, that's my best bet for now.  I prefer the US title tbh, Quest is a better word than Folk!!!


----------



## Forelourne (May 2, 2013)

Bea said:


> I restarted my WW town last week. I lost my original WW copy and never got into my new town. Going to see how many cat villagers I can get in 40 days.


I know how that feels! I lost my WW game a couple years ago and got sucked into work and school pretty badly and didn't have time to notice. My boyfriend bought me WW for Christmas and I have already almost caught up to my old file that I spent way too much time in my life on. WW is amazing but watching videos of NL I can tell it isn't even comparable anymore.


----------



## Cloudkitty (May 2, 2013)

D'oh, I feel guilty for not seeing the discussion of Magician's Quest in this thread before resurrecting the old thread in the Nintendo games forum.  Anyways, that's the game I've been using to pass the time until June 9th.


----------



## amped4jr88 (May 3, 2013)

Cloudkitty said:


> D'oh, I feel guilty for not seeing the discussion of Magician's Quest in this thread before resurrecting the old thread in the Nintendo games forum.  Anyways, that's the game I've been using to pass the time until June 9th.



I hope I get it tomorrow because I am finishing up with exams next week and don't have a new job lined up so ill finally have a decent bit of free time to play some games!


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (May 3, 2013)

tigereyes86 said:


> Yep, sometimes I get lucky and find the PAL versions on overseas eBays, not this time.  I'll keep checking my game stores for second hand copies, that's my best bet for now.  I prefer the US title tbh, Quest is a better word than Folk!!!



The DS is not region locked, you can just import if you want.


----------



## taygo (May 3, 2013)

How I been passing time is Knitting....a lot of knitting. More annoyingly is I became obessed with that and Ear plugs....my ear plug collect grew and grew. I think when I was NL I will "get a life" haha!


----------



## Bea (May 4, 2013)

I bought New Leaf today because I got bored of OoT. (Never been much for Zelda) I wasn't sure I'd like it but it's adorrrrrable. I love watching the Ghosts in the window and Luigi hums a lot... he's so cute. ^^


----------



## PumpkinVine47 (May 4, 2013)

Bea said:


> I bought New Leaf today because I got bored of OoT. (Never been much for Zelda) I wasn't sure I'd like it but it's adorrrrrable. I love watching the Ghosts in the window and Luigi hums a lot... he's so cute. ^^



You bought New Leaf?!? UM, WHERE?!?!  Kidding. I know you meant LM2. 

I've been too caught up in Sims to play more Magician's Quest. Maybe when I'm on vacation next week I'll play it on the airplane.


----------



## Eirrinn (May 5, 2013)

awesome! I just added it <3


----------



## Bea (May 5, 2013)

Ahahahaha I guess I'm just used to typing New leaf. x.x

I've already beat the first mansion. Hnnn. Maybe this won't take me to June. D:


----------



## Blackbeltnick95 (May 5, 2013)

I restarted my Wild World game. I'm gonna play that until New Leaf comes out and see how much I can get done in the time before the new game comes out. 

Lol I even recorded doing some chores for Tom Nook on my phone. Quality isn't that great, but eh.


----------



## PapaNer (May 5, 2013)

I've beaten FE:A a couple times, am not trying to find something else to play


----------



## Cevan (May 5, 2013)

I may be picking up Brain Age: Concentration Training this week, so that should help hold me over until New Leaf. Plus I've still got a couple weeks of school left, so that will keep me busy for some of the time.


----------



## Kitsu (May 5, 2013)

i've been playing lots of wild world since it's so portable. oh, and catching up on a few tv shows :v

i absolutely refuse to delete my ww town since it's been around since the game came out. too many memories, haha


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (May 5, 2013)

PumpkinVine47 said:


> You bought New Leaf?!? UM, WHERE?!?!  Kidding. I know you meant LM2.
> 
> I've been too caught up in Sims to play more Magician's Quest. Maybe when I'm on vacation next week I'll play it on the airplane.



Well today's your change to fight Captain Dot. Dig up a gemstone in the cave area (use the magic charm "Magic-Secret-Seek") or just buy something from Harrows and head to the island to fight him.


----------



## Roguefae (May 5, 2013)

Working, playing Harvest Moon a tale of two towns, and playing on swapnote (more addictive than I realized...I love getting notes and new stationery.)


----------



## Bea (May 5, 2013)

PapaNer said:


> I've beaten FE:A a couple times, am not trying to find something else to play



I find I can't replay that game as much as I thought I would because I can't stray from my original pairings.


----------



## TheUnbornNobodyX (May 6, 2013)

I have this on 90% of the time on my computer. I flipped when I first saw the extension! I play it when I'm hanging out and surfing through the web.  I love the fact that it even plays K.K. Slider music on Saturday nights!  Really hoping there will be an update to include the New Leaf music.


----------



## Cevan (May 6, 2013)

TheUnbornNobodyX said:


> I have this on 90% of the time on my computer. I flipped when I first saw the extension! I play it when I'm hanging out and surfing through the web.  I love the fact that it even plays K.K. Slider music on Saturday nights!  Really hoping there will be an update to include the New Leaf music.



What exactly are you talking about?


----------



## xStarie (May 6, 2013)

Oh my god.. I have Magician's Quest!! I never really got into it though, but I've had it for a looooong time ^^


----------



## Zaydin (May 6, 2013)

I've been working on Fire Emblem: Awakening and Tales of the Abyss lately on my 3DS. I borrowed Kid Icarus: Uprising from my sister, but I ended up giving it back to her after doing three missions because the controls were terrible. Any game that becomes physically painful to play in minutes is not a game I'm gonna finish.

Also been playing XCOM: Enemy Unknown on my PC, and I need to finish Star Wars: Republic Commando. Got it as part of the Steam sale over the weekend. One of the best games to come out of the prequels. Looking forward to when Dust: An Elysian Tail comes out on Steam later this month, too; got plenty of games to pass the time with.


----------



## Cinnabunnie (May 7, 2013)

Cevan said:


> What exactly are you talking about?



I think this is what they're talking about: https://chrome.google.com/webstore/...sic/ldjcaihhhmemeidcfbcadilcmfdaikkg?hl=en-US


----------



## PapaNer (May 7, 2013)

Bea said:


> I find I can't replay that game as much as I thought I would because I can't stray from my original pairings.



I played through on Normal Casual first, and then Hard non-casual, which I HATED.  This was my first FE game.  The idea of perfecting strategy is pretty wonderful, but with every little mistake taking a serious toll, I got fed up quick. 

It's cool though.  I'll trade it in and get something else :3


----------



## Julie (May 7, 2013)

PapaNer said:


> I played through on Normal Casual first, and then Hard non-casual, which I HATED.  This was my first FE game.  The idea of perfecting strategy is pretty wonderful, but with every little mistake taking a serious toll, I got fed up quick.
> 
> It's cool though.  I'll trade it in and get something else :3



Traitor!! just kidding, Fire Emblem definitely isn't for everyone. I would try normal classic first though, the jump from normal casual to hard classic is kind of overwhelming.

I played half of normal casual and then started from scratch on normal classic and beat it. I'm halfway through my hard classic playthrough and hopefully I will soon be starting... *gulp* lunatic classic. I can't even see myself doing lunatic, hard is so... well, hard. I'm getting better, though.

I'm hoping to pick up pokemon black 2 soon because I've been putting all my blood and tears and hours into Fire Emblem and I should probably play something else on the side before I go insane. Last pokemon I played was platinum so I'm excited.


----------



## Cevan (May 7, 2013)

Only 32 days left! We're slowly inching closer to launch.


----------



## Carole (May 7, 2013)

Up to now I WAS playing ACCF every day, to pass the time.

But I broke down and went to " the dark side", so to speak. Today my first PS3 is scheduled for delivery, along with_ Ni No Kuni, Wrath of the White Witch._ That should keep me busy for a while.


----------



## Sleepy (May 7, 2013)

I've been reading, playing pokemon, and involving myself in real life activities while I wait. 

I am getting a baby parrot soon (this weekend) so that crazy little ball of feathers is going to keep me busy until New Leaf. ^_^


----------



## StiX (May 7, 2013)

I've been playing Fire Emblem: Awakening... about to finish my second playtrhough on Hard/Classic still need to do a lot of sidequests and err... breeding XD but I don't think it will last me till animal crossing though..


----------



## Cevan (May 7, 2013)

Until I pick up Brain Age: Concentration Training this week (that is, IF I decide to pick it up), I've been replaying some Star Fox 64 3D levels.


----------



## Cottonball (May 7, 2013)

I am passing my time on tumblr looking at everything NL related....



Spoiler: lol


----------



## Eirynfox (May 7, 2013)

Cevan said:


> What exactly are you talking about?



They are talking about the extension I posted about on page 1


----------



## Eirynfox (May 7, 2013)

Carole said:


> Up to now I WAS playing ACCF every day, to pass the time.
> 
> But I broke down and went to " the dark side", so to speak. Today my first PS3 is scheduled for delivery, along with_ Ni No Kuni, Wrath of the White Witch._ That should keep me busy for a while.




*GASSP*  I've just got that game recently too  lol I was going to crack it open and start playing this weekend!


----------



## Batsu (May 8, 2013)

Cottonball said:


> I am passing my time on tumblr looking at everything NL related....
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: lol



That's terrible and I laughed and laughed. I'm all for feeL waffLe, but I don't want to play the rest of that game. 8[


----------



## erin49215 (May 8, 2013)

traceguy said:


> I really miss this music. The music in the new game isn't as satisfying



I agree. I don't like the new music nearly as much as the original game's. My favorite was the 1PM music :3

I've been passing the time watching my brother play OoT. I'm helping by going through a guide and helping him get all of the Gold Skulltulas (they're a pain in the butt, I've discovered). He's almost to the point in the game where you become an adult, so it's about to get scary. I'm not looking forward to the Shadow Temple and Dead Hand D: I should also probably finish Wind Waker. I've been putting it off because I don't want to fight Puppet Ganon -.-

On a positive note, there are a lot of birthdays in my family this month (including my own), so that will help the time pass. I'll hopefully be buying a 3DS and pre ordering the game soon


----------



## Aria (May 8, 2013)

I've been playing FE: Awakening, HM: New Beginnings, forum roleplaying, reading fanfiction, and surfing Youtube for the most part. But all this talk about Magician's Quest makes me want to go find my copy, dust it off, and play it for a spell! (ha ha! get it?) Other than those things, I haven't been doing much else :<


----------



## Stupefiant (May 8, 2013)

Paper Mario (64)
Zelda Skyward Sword (which I'm almost done with)
I've also got Mario Galaxy 2, Donkey Kong Country Returns and Kirby's EpicYarn that I can play, they're in my shelf still unboxed, got them a month after I got my Wii U, my Wii broke up years ago so I couldn't complete them.
Recently got the 120 stars on Mario 64 too.
Obviously I won't be able to complete all these games in a month(technically I could but I have too much things to do) but Paper Mario and Skyward sword should be done.


----------



## oath2order (May 9, 2013)

Stupefiant said:


> Paper Mario (64)



Best game in the world. I swear. I still need to get all the recipes though...

I beat Dark Moon so I just have Kingdom Hearts 3D to do.


----------



## Cottonball (May 9, 2013)

I have been collecting QR codes.  Anyways, I stumbled upon this...



Spoiler: 18+












No qr code for it but I thought it was hilarious.


----------



## Campy (May 9, 2013)

Cottonball said:


> I have been collecting QR codes.  Anyways, I stumbled upon this...


Oh wow, that is awful.. Awfully funny.

Poor Isabelle.


----------



## tigereyes86 (May 9, 2013)

Campy said:


> Oh wow, that is awful.. Awfully funny.
> 
> Poor Isabelle.



It took me a while to get it, thought he was being eaten by something at first.  That's pretty...weird...but clearly a lot of effort has gone into it.


----------



## Lew (May 9, 2013)

Thank you so much for sharing that chrome web store extension with us!
I'm downloading it right now!


----------



## Bea (May 9, 2013)

I found this challenge on FB. Since there's exactly a month before New Leaf I thought I'd share. Let's get fit for mayoral duties. grrr.


----------



## -Winnie- (May 10, 2013)

Nice suggestions 

I recently started playing Animal Crossing Gamecube again - back to the roots. Can't wait to get my hands on New Leaf!


----------



## Biggles (May 10, 2013)

Started to play Animal Crossing DS again. It's so much easier to control your character with the DS vs the Wii. Do you the 3DS will be easier to control then the wii as well?


----------



## Punchyleaf (May 10, 2013)

Bea said:


> I found this challenge on FB. Since there's exactly a month before New Leaf I thought I'd share. Let's get fit for mayoral duties. grrr.



BAHAHAHAHAHA yeah, I'm 6.5 months pregnant and showing massively. No way in hell will I do all that xD

I'm going to finish my pokemon rumble blast and do a 100% collection


----------



## Cloudkitty (May 10, 2013)

Cottonball said:


> I have been collecting QR codes.  Anyways, I stumbled upon this...
> 
> 
> No qr code for it but I thought it was hilarious.



OMG, Cottonball, I saw your post just as I was chatting with my friend Jack about how user generated content ends up with penises.  I am at work, laughing so hard right now.


----------



## oath2order (May 10, 2013)

Cloudkitty said:


> OMG, Cottonball, I saw your post just as I was chatting with my friend Jack about how user generated content ends up with penises.  I am at work, laughing so hard right now.



Yo dat ain't right


----------



## Kaeliae (May 13, 2013)

I'm trying to figure out some game to play for the less than a month until new leaf -- I looked at wild world and the Magician's Quest: Mysterious Times games, but I'm curious how much I'd be able to do in the 25 days and am wondering if something else wouldn't be a better fit.

I just got Mario Kart 7 a few weeks ago and am having the toughest time on the 150 crown one (I swear, Yoshi is out to get me!) but I don't think I can just do that for the next month and my husband is really into fire emblem so he won't race non-stop with me ...lol. Fire emblem isn't really my game. I do have harvest moon, but it's pretty tedious where I'm at, and there are like 40 days of boring stuff before I can even unlock anything else. 

Any suggestions? Or do you think I can have fun with only 25 days or so of WW or Magician's Quest?


----------



## Bea (May 13, 2013)

Got bored of LM2. Decided to redecorate the top floor of my house in CF. Leafs are doing well in the playoffs so I'm fairly busy at work. Time would be flying if BesyBuy didn't send me emails twice a week reminding me I'm waiting for the release date of my pre-ordered bundle. >.<


----------



## oath2order (May 13, 2013)

Bea said:


> Got bored of LM2. Decided to redecorate the top floor of my house in CF. Leafs are doing well in the playoffs so I'm fairly busy at work. Time would be flying if BesyBuy didn't send me emails twice a week reminding me I'm waiting for the release date of my pre-ordered bundle. >.<



Ooooh. Fun. This is why I don't pre-order 

Target has the DPCI (item number) on their website for the in store pick-up. This number is very important because it is what will help me get the game on June 9th when I wake up to get to the store when it opens at 8am.

I just checked the Sunday schedule and fortunately, the bus does in fact run that early.

All that's left on my To-Do list is to beat the initial run of Find Mii and to beat Master Quest on Ocarina of Time 3DS.


----------



## Stargirl (May 13, 2013)

Now, I'm waiting. Still playing all the AC games (mostly GC & WW). Got stuck on the 2nd mansion on Dark Moon, too lazy to take WW out of my 3DS.


----------



## Eirynfox (May 13, 2013)

Bea said:


> I found this challenge on FB. Since there's exactly a month before New Leaf I thought I'd share. Let's get fit for mayoral duties. grrr.



OMG Im so going to do this  I just finished one of those challenges and this one looks fun too


----------



## oath2order (May 13, 2013)

Swimmergirl327 said:


> Now, I'm waiting. Still playing all the AC games (mostly GC & WW). Got stuck on the 2nd mansion on Dark Moon, too lazy to take WW out of my 3DS.



I can help with the second mansion


----------



## tigereyes86 (May 14, 2013)

I've just started the Magician's Quest game myself, there's enough to keep me occupied, but I'm not playing every day so I don't get sucked into it too much before NL appears.  It's a good little time passer and seems to be happy with even just a half hour a day.


----------



## DJStarstryker (May 14, 2013)

Loviechu said:


> BAHAHAHAHAHA yeah, I'm 6.5 months pregnant and showing massively. No way in hell will I do all that xD
> 
> I'm going to finish my pokemon rumble blast and do a 100% collection



Heh. You know, NL has good timing for you. In a few months, when you have your baby, NL will keep you company if you have nights where the baby woke you up and if you can't go back to sleep after he/she does.


----------



## Nooblord (May 14, 2013)

I'm trying to complete Mutant Mudds 100%. The Grannie levels are pretty annoying, but I just need 10 more and I'm done.
I should get back to Super Mario Advance 3: Yoshi's Island, but the "Beware of Spinning Logs" level is freakin' merciless. I started Minish Cap and Link's Awakening DX, but never got back to them. I'm halfway through Fire Emblem: Sacred Stones, but that game is boring as balls and it's one of the reasons I was discouraged to buy Fire Emblem: Awakening even though I've heard nothing but praise for that game (I'll get around to it). I want to try to get gold/3 star ratings on all missions in Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon but some of the bosses and the 4th mansion are being difficult. Oh, and I'm also looking for a summer job.

I have way too many games on my 3DS.


----------



## Smoke (May 14, 2013)

Man, this is the greatest Chrome app ever. Insta-download.

Anyway, to pass time, school seems to help with that haha. I've also finally gotten around to playing Pushmo again, so that's definitely keeping me going. I intend on finally picking up Fire Emblem Awakening and a replacement copy of my favorite game ever, Tales of Vesperia. In terms of Animal Crossing related stuff, been keeping check on JVGSJeff's blog because he was one of the lucky bloggers to receive an early copy. Seeing all the stuff in regards to AC:NL is really curbing the wait a bit. Ah, I do wish June 9th could come faster. I get AC:NL that day and then graduate high school the next, so I'll be enjoying a good chunk of time, kicking back, and relaxing.


----------



## Birdy (May 14, 2013)

Fire emblem and luigis mansion are keeping me company until this weekend when pokemon mystery dungeon comes out . I cant wait for NL and its going to be 10x better than WW. In WW id always get bored in the winter months cause there wasnt much to catch or do, now there is going to be so much more  and i can always go to the island.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (May 14, 2013)

Once New Leaf is out I will be changing my siggy image!
For now I have no image.

As for passing the time..... I'm playing all my other games, drawing random stuff, and trying to find the perfect stuff for when I get a clear 3DS XL Case.


----------



## spidersona (May 14, 2013)

I recently quit my job to focus on school, which doesn't start again until the 28th, so I've been looking for things to pass the time instead of obsessing over NL. I've ordered Magician's Quest and it should be here by Friday or Saturday but I'm so bored until then! I guess I can finish playing Skyward Sword or start up a different game until then :S


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (May 14, 2013)

Haha, I'm so glad I spread the word about that game  It was a very underrated DS title cause people just saw it as a crappy AC clone.


----------



## spidersona (May 15, 2013)

JimmyJacobAC said:


> Haha, I'm so glad I spread the word about that game  It was a very underrated DS title cause people just saw it as a crappy AC clone.



I actually played it when it first came out but it was really messed up because I was using an .nds file and not the actual gamecart, so it had a ton of unplayable glitches. I'm excited to play it for real


----------



## erin49215 (May 15, 2013)

I got a 3DS for my birthday on Sunday (which is a relief because otherwise, I would've had to buy it myself)! I've never used a 3DS, so I'm having fun. I didn't know what everyone was talking about when they mentioned Swapnote and stuff like that. I have no one to send notes to, so I just draw. I also downloaded Ocarina of Time and I'm about to start the Forest Temple. The game looks so beautiful compared to the N64/GC version.

I'll probably also read some books and write more of a story I'm working on. I think I'll have enough to do until NL comes out, which I'm hoping will actually arrive on the 9th with 1-day Amazon shipping! I'm nervous about it, but oh well. The mail person is going to think I'm crazy when they come to the door and I'm practically foaming at the mouth in anticipation. Haha.


----------



## Goran (May 15, 2013)

I'm busy practicing staying upward pass 5am. Though that will have to stop soon with a job and school coming up.


----------



## Kabune (May 15, 2013)

Ive been obsessed with this game, but i get my fix while i play CF online. But now, i cant stop watching this:








and this


----------



## DJStarstryker (May 15, 2013)

^ I can't watch/listen to that hourly music video. If I do, by the time I get the game I won't stand the music anymore and I'll always play with the volume all the way down. That tends to happen to me for AC games as it is. I tend to play during certain hours all the time, which means that I only hear those certain tunes and very rarely the rest of the day. I get bored of hearing it and so will turn on other music while I play AC.


----------



## oath2order (May 15, 2013)

^ Agreed. The music is what makes the game for me, usually.


----------



## Birdy (May 22, 2013)

I just discovered the Animal Crossing movie! Its based on Wild World, and its awesome. Lots of extra lols if you've played the game. I really enjoyed it and it was a nice way to kill time until NL.


----------



## spidersona (May 22, 2013)

spidersona said:


> I actually played it when it first came out but it was really messed up because I was using an .nds file and not the actual gamecart, so it had a ton of unplayable glitches. I'm excited to play it for real



Well I got it but the game is used and kind of glitchy too. Maybe the game itself is just a little wonky? I tried to save after 3 days of no problems and progress in the game, and the save froze and then corrupted. When I formatted it again all my saves were gone  I'm working up the interest to start over, even though it was only 3 days in I did a lot.


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (May 22, 2013)

It's your cartridge then, cause other than the occasional framerate drop (this is one of the few DS games to show 3D graphics on both screens) this game has been 100% stable for me.


----------



## ac3ds (May 22, 2013)

I've been collecting these to pass the time.. so instead of painfully waiting for ac:nl I sit waiting for delivery, not sure which is worse actually, haha 

EDIT:sorry for the file size, never uploaded an image before haha!


----------



## Bambi (May 22, 2013)

OMG those are so cute!  Where do you get them?


----------



## ac3ds (May 22, 2013)

I've been getting them from here: www.anytoys.co.uk
But you can get them from amazon + ebay too


----------



## Bambi (May 22, 2013)

Darn, no Reese  Still super cute though!


----------



## ac3ds (May 22, 2013)

I thought the same about peanut, I was really happy about kk though haha


----------



## mercuryfalling (May 22, 2013)

I'm planning on picking up Zelda Oracle of Ages & Oracle of Seasons when they hit the eShop on May 30. I've never played them before, so should be fun. I wish they were coming out earlier! That only gives me 9 days of entertainment. So far I've already completed Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon, Zelda Minish Cap, and Zelda Twilight Princess waiting on ACNL. I'm dying to play Wind Waker again, but I boxed up my Wii when I bought my Wii U, and the Wii U isn't backwards compatible with GC discs. I thought about trying to find a copy of Phantom Hourglass since I never played that one either, but I want a copy with the box and manual and everything, and apparently that's hard to find. 

My backup plan:


----------



## Aquas (May 22, 2013)

Well, I've was playing Wild World to try and pass the time, but everyone I liked had moved out and it depressed me. So now I've been watching New Leaf videos on the internet and been making images and writing reviews on other games.


----------



## erin49215 (May 22, 2013)

mercuryfalling said:


> I thought about trying to find a copy of Phantom Hourglass since I never played that one either, but I want a copy with the box and manual and everything, and apparently that's hard to find.



You can always buy it online. It sucks that you can't find it in stores, though. It's a fun game. The graphics are a little iffy for me at times, but it has an interesting story overall.


----------



## spidersona (May 23, 2013)

JimmyJacobAC said:


> It's your cartridge then, cause other than the occasional framerate drop (this is one of the few DS games to show 3D graphics on both screens) this game has been 100% stable for me.



That's what I figured  Not much I can do about it though, and nothing was the sellers fault or could've been prevented, so I'll just deal with it until New Leaf.


----------

